# Nursing doe with messy fur



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

My doe is currently nursing four babies (13 days old). She looks pretty great. Good weight, solid, bright eyed, alert, active...but her fur is just not as well groomed. She's a satin longhair and she typically looks rather sleek. Is this a nutrient deficiency that I can remedy or is she just busy with the babies?

Her diet, by the way, consists of a staple hamster seed mix, dog milkbones, high quality dog kibble, a little bit of baby food (peas), squash seeds I dried, and pasta. I try and add in eggs when I can. Protein overload?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

It could be a bit too high in protein but a picture would really help.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll try and post one tomorrow - thanks!  I just looked in on her and it's not as messy as it was this morning so I hope I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I know it sounds silly, buy she could just have baby pee on her or something. The nest can get a little greasy and messy. Also, moms do tend to lose a small amount of condition during pregnancy/nursing. It's just a bit hard on them.
I would actually recommend keeping her protein pretty high while she is nursing!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I think you're right because today she looks like her lovely self again! I've noticed she's been taking naps beside the nesting house - I think it's a bit crowded/hot inside now, haha. She's loving the protein packed foods I've left in her tank so I'll keep it up!


----------

